# Ground Mullet Haul



## fishin for pompanos

We got out on the beach around 9:30 in Gulf Shores Saturday morning. Still a little chilly. Baited up with sand fleas and started fishing around 10:00. Of course the first hit was the notorious catfish and then another x3. I believe they bite no matter what kind of weather condition or high tide vs low tide; hungriest bunch of fish I know of. I landed a couple of ground mullet next and then two nice gafftop catfish. I was on the hunt for pompanos all day long with no takers though. Ended up with a total of 18 ground mullet; what a wonderful day to be fishing with the family. Sand fleas were very plentiful today. Thanks JC.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

You eating the Sailcats? I've always heard they are decent eating but never tried one.


----------



## fishin for pompanos

We will be eating those...


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

The sailcats are tough cleaning for the tiny fillets. Let me know how they turn out. I've caught several while targeting pomps, I even cleaned a couple, but haven't had the nerve to eat em...fed em to the chickens.


----------



## reelndrag

I like them sailcats myself... They clean the same as any other cat but u can skip the skinning part and filet him out leaving attached at the tail, flip the filet over then run the knife down the filet to get the skin off... Works well


----------



## lowprofile

huh.. i thought those were whiting. they make great bait for reds and shark.


----------



## Charlie2

*Ground Mullet*



lowprofile said:


> huh.. i thought those were whiting. they make great bait for reds and shark.


Local name for same fish. Good eating. C2


----------



## jakec

love them ground mullet! sail cats are good too they seem easier to clean than freshwater cats too me.


----------



## sumnat2

*ground mullet*

Those are whiting not ground mullet but never the less very good eating. There is a difference In whiting and ground mullet.


----------



## Pier#r

+1 on eating sailcats
They taste VERY similar to freshwater blue cats.

The other fish pictured are Northern Kingfish which are locally called both whiting and groundmullet.
There are three similar looking species...


----------



## fishin for pompanos

Thanks for the pictures Pier#r. All I can say is, those fish where great eating!!!!Thank you Lord.


----------



## willie b

*north/south kingfish & whiting*

Thanks, Pier#r. That explains the mottled interloper in my pile of whiting yesterday.


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbsup:Those are some good pictures. Thank you.:thumbup:


----------

